

LibreOffice Beta Available for Android - samtuke
https://libreoffice-from-collabora.com/libreoffice-for-android-released/

======
krylon
Call me old-fashioned. Maybe it's just that both my smartphone and my tablet
really suck (in terms of having a small display and a _really_ slow CPU), but
I don't really see myself trying to do actual work on a tablet/smartphone.
Office applications are pretty keyboard-heavy, and with the on-screen
keyboard, there is not enough space left to do anything serious (again: at
least on my devices, your experience might be totally different!).

(I heard there are desktop systems running Android, complete with mouse and
keyboard - that would be a very different story, of course!)

~~~
cobblestone
_in terms of having a small display and a really slow CPU_

One of those $100 Intel-powered Android tablets with the Z3745 processors has
a processor that, core for core, equals a Pentium III or better. But instead
of one core, it has four of them. And dramatically higher memory bandwidth.
And SIMD. And a GPU. And shockingly fast flash storage.

And it's probably running at least a 1280x720 screen, though some options
obviously go dramatically higher.

In ~2000, when these sorts of specs were common, we did all of our office
work, software development, etc, on much less power.

~~~
krylon
Yeah, my tablet has a single core ARM CPU, and a 1024x600 display. Subtract
the space taken up by the on-screen keyboard, and working is not much fun any
more.

Also, I like having a physical keyboard. With a tablet, I end up using one
hand to hold the tablet and one hand for typing. :-|

Like I said, on different devices the situation might be quite different, but
my tablet is no good for working.

------
Bill_Dimm
Not to diminish the accomplishment, but the press release title says "...make
LibreOffice Beta available..." whereas it is apparently a LibreOffice _viewer_
, not full-blown LibreOffice.

~~~
chris_wot
Ah, but it will be a full-blown app - the plumbing is there :-)

If you want a better breakdown, check out Michael Meeks writeup:
[https://people.gnome.org/~michael/blog/2015-01-21-android-
vi...](https://people.gnome.org/~michael/blog/2015-01-21-android-viewer.html)

~~~
zokier
I wonder how much of the tech stuff like tiled rendering is going to live on
separate branch, and how much will be merged to mainline desktop libreoffice.

~~~
chris_wot
It should all get merged eventually.

------
chris_wot
The amount of blood, sweat and tears that have been put into getting this
together is remarkable. :-)

~~~
samtuke
Getting five different companies to come together to make something useful is
pretty challenging ;)

~~~
chris_wot
More sweat, less blood and tears I hope :-)

------
MrSwagga
Where is the source?

~~~
chris_wot
Here:
[http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/core/log/?h=feature/...](http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/core/log/?h=feature/tiled-
editing)

Edit: sorry, I mispeak, look at master -
[http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/core/tree/android/ex...](http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/core/tree/android/experimental/LOAndroid3)

------
patcon
Awesome! Libreoffice + a sync tool like BTSync (nm the closed source for now)
means we're a hopeful step away from having Google Docs as the only convenient
document management solution on Android :)

